# VG30 specs



## Guest (Dec 23, 2002)

Does anyone now where to get specs for VG30 engine? I'm looking for weight and dim information - mounting points etc.

Cheers...Michael


----------



## eightballsidepocket (Apr 23, 2004)

Do you mean VQ30?

Regards, Eightballsidepocket


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

VG or VQ?
you're in the wrong place for a VG.

and that stuff really isn't listed anywhere, unless you scour through the service manuals and find the pics of the mounting points on the engine.


----------



## cardana24 (Oct 15, 2003)

they are in a sticky on maxima.org in the second gen forum....but if you are talking about the 3rd gen vg then you may want to post in a third gen forum....I am only familiar with the second gen vg and the vq...hope this helps


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

2nd gen VG is nearly the same as the 3rd.. only the intake manifold changed somewhat and the exhaust routing.. internally they're the same.


----------

